# Off topic..Thomas Keller, what a racist



## StonedEdge (Mar 27, 2018)

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bg1jD3rB7iG/

That awkward moment when a white woman tries to call out Thomas Keller for "social injustice" and/or cultural appropriation. Just too much for me lol


----------



## panda (Mar 27, 2018)

so retarded. the fact that 'cultural appropriation' is a thing that people b*tch about is so pathetic and stupid af.


----------



## StonedEdge (Mar 27, 2018)

I know right! How can people be upset about others borrowing concepts or techniques from other cultures or societies? It's called moving forward. I doubt the Chinese are upset over Italians claiming pasta as their invention. 

On another note, thank God there's a white girl to speak on behalf of the entire African American community &#128514;


----------



## panda (Mar 27, 2018)

i would eat the hell out of keller's chicken n waffles, that looks super delicious. probably tastes just as good as one you would get in the ghetto inside a dirty a** diner looking spot that offers wet naps instead of a working bathroom to wash your hands after.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Mar 27, 2018)

I read those comments wow.


----------



## StonedEdge (Mar 27, 2018)

I don't know why this bugs me so much. Probably the idiotic concept of cultural appropriation and food gentrification (whatever tf that means). I guess my tolerance for imbeciles isn't what it used to be. 

Glad I'm not the only one who believes there's nothing wrong with Keller's chicken and waffles


----------



## labor of love (Mar 27, 2018)

Thomas Kellers fried chicken recipe is better than anything Ive had in the south. Im not mad about it, Im grateful.


----------



## dwalker (Mar 27, 2018)

Red Lobster has fried lobster and waffles served with syrup.


----------



## erickso1 (Mar 27, 2018)

I don't comment much, but the restaurant she is opening in New London, MN with her partner is an interesting test case. His comment started the whole thing.
"iammodelcitizenWhen black food becomes so popular that you just cant resist! #gentirfiedfoodporn"

His instagram tag is iammodelcitizen. If you go down his feed (you don't have to go far), you will see lots of interesting stuff. Ravioli, gnochhi, soufles.

"iammodelcitizenHouse Ravi with sweet pots and brown butter, thyme carrot. Carrot and lamb heart tartare! &#128525;&#128525; Bring on dessert!!"
"iammodelcitizenWhen you do a stage, get the job with a dish the owner wants to bath in, no recipe, then recreate it! Ahhh! Feels like I am where I need to be! #truecookstreetteam #truecooks #modelcitizen #grandcentralcafe #vindaloocurry #halibut"
"iammodelcitizenFresh batch of #gnocchi in the works! #foodporn #cheflife #modelcitizen"

And the menu from their new restaurant.


----------



## labor of love (Mar 27, 2018)

I commented. Let the flame war begin &#128293;


----------



## DamageInc (Mar 27, 2018)

Idiots are idiots, more news at 11:00.


----------



## Jovidah (Mar 28, 2018)

Que?!?!

Waffles are Belgian.... Maple syrup is Canadian.... and frying anything isn't exactly a new technique; it was already around for many centuries. I guess the Japanese are also no longer allowed to make tempure because it originated from the Porguguese? :scratchhead:


----------



## banjo1071 (Mar 28, 2018)

Oh yes. And for the sake of cultural appropriation:
Could you americans please stop using TV, computer and cars? Those where invented by germans and belong to their culture only...


----------



## DamageInc (Mar 28, 2018)

banjo1071 said:


> Oh yes. And for the sake of cultural appropriation:
> Could you americans please stop using TV, computer and cars? Those where invented by germans and belong to their culture only...



I thought the computer was English.


----------



## banjo1071 (Mar 28, 2018)

DamageInc said:


> I thought the computer was English.



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Konrad_Zuse


----------



## DamageInc (Mar 28, 2018)

banjo1071 said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Konrad_Zuse



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charles_Babbage


----------



## StonedEdge (Mar 28, 2018)

erickso1 said:


> I don't comment much, but the restaurant she is opening in New London, MN with her partner is an interesting test case. His comment started the whole thing.
> "iammodelcitizenWhen black food becomes so popular that you just cant resist! #gentirfiedfoodporn"
> 
> His instagram tag is iammodelcitizen. If you go down his feed (you don't have to go far), you will see lots of interesting stuff. Ravioli, gnochhi, soufles.
> ...


I don't get it...is it like " I am holier than thou?" Hipster trash....

Sounds like a self righteous prick IMO

Black people and basic white girls should refrain from cooking European-inspired food as it clearly belongs exclusively to the European *sarcasm


----------



## erickso1 (Mar 28, 2018)

I think my favorite part is, if you go to the website for their upcoming restaurant, the background cycles through images of food. The fourth image is......you guessed it....chicken and waffles.

https://www.iammodelcitizen.org/model-citizen-the-restaurant/


----------



## StonedEdge (Mar 28, 2018)

But ...but...they aren't even Southern! How dare Minnesotans steal Southern culture! I'm so offended right now as a white French Canadian


----------



## Jville (Mar 28, 2018)

panda said:


> i would eat the hell out of keller's chicken n waffles, that looks super delicious. probably tastes just as good as one you would get in the ghetto inside a dirty a** diner looking spot that offers wet naps instead of a working bathroom to wash your hands after.


I bet Keller's is better... Prople are so stupid these days about rascism. Usually, when people are actually being rascist people dont even realize it or say something. Instead, they make stupid comments about stuff like this. One time i said "it would be cool to have a food truck called Fried Chicken & Watermelon.". A black co-worker got so mad and said i was rascist. I was like whatever. I actually had cool dishes based on those two ingredients


----------



## panda (Mar 28, 2018)

I love watermelon more than most black folk


----------



## StonedEdge (Mar 28, 2018)

Funny story...once in South America we were visiting a very small town where some of my girlfriend's family friends are originally from. Being Sunday we had this massive parillada, among the items on the menu grilled chicken. For dessert? Assorted fresh fruits including watermelon! I was dying of laughter telling the folks there that if this were to happen in North America, people would lose their minds. I tried explaining to them what was perceived to be racist about it. Their answer? " *** do black folk and chicken & watermelon have to do with anything?" You see, once you leave the tiny PC bubble that is America, you quickly realize nobody cares about the American perception of racism (that only whites can be racist, among other things). It makes no sense to anyone in any other part of the globe it seems. And black people do not have a monopoly on being treated unfairly they should probably learn to accept this fact.


----------



## mille162 (Mar 28, 2018)

Jovidah said:


> Que?!?!
> 
> Waffles are Belgian.... Maple syrup is Canadian.... and frying anything isn't exactly a new technique; it was already around for many centuries. I guess the Japanese are also no longer allowed to make tempure because it originated from the Porguguese? :scratchhead:



It wasnt fried chicken in the original post, it was oven roasted! It was only the commenters who labeled it as fried 

I couldnt resist, I clicked on her profile. 540 followers and over 1,000 posts. Recent pics show her in Ireland calling it homeland and a pic with a black man and tagged makeamarriagegreatagain. Shes just trying to showoff shes in a bi-racial relationship and is looking to pic a fight online to gain followers/gain fame/gain any form of interaction since no one knows her to begin with lol

I dont care what ethnicity the dish is originally, what animal/vegetable it comes from, or how it was prepared, if Thomas Keller prepared it, Im eating it!


----------



## labor of love (Mar 28, 2018)

Cultural criticism has become a thriving business. Notoriety from complaining about things instead of contributing in any way.


----------



## StonedEdge (Mar 28, 2018)

I think it has more to do with being against "something" to give meaning to yourself. The radical left seems intent on believe they are "woke" and understand something others do not.


----------



## hmansion (Mar 28, 2018)

panda said:


> I love watermelon more than most black folk



Theres been a great deal of poor etiquette in the forums lately. This reckless post actually makes me ashamed of my Site Supporter badge. I dont support careless and inciting commentary like this in the least.


----------



## StonedEdge (Mar 28, 2018)

Comment deleted by me


----------



## parbaked (Mar 28, 2018)

StonedEdge said:


> Please, educate us about how Panda's post was in poor taste.



Because the stereotype that African Americans like watermelon has derogatory connotations...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Watermelon_stereotype


----------



## daveb (Mar 28, 2018)

Please don't. 

HMansion, Hate that you find Panda's post offensive, I don't think this is first time either.

But.

Most don't find it that way. A little on the edge, sure. That's what life in the kitchen will do to (for?) you.

This forum does have an "ignore" feature that allows you to peruse the forum without seeing posts from those you find bothersome. I used the feature for awhile until I exceeded it's limit.:cool2: Maybe that will let you enjoy your participation more. 

Pls PM me any additional concerns.

Dave


----------



## StonedEdge (Mar 28, 2018)

Comment deleted by me


----------



## StonedEdge (Mar 28, 2018)

Comment deleted by me


----------



## StonedEdge (Mar 28, 2018)

Comment deleted by me


----------



## DamageInc (Mar 28, 2018)

I feel dumb now. I read it as "I prefer watermelon to most black people".


----------



## StonedEdge (Mar 28, 2018)

DamageInc said:


> I feel dumb now. I read it as "I prefer watermelon to most black people".


See, that would be genuinely racist. Which is not the case in the context of Panda's post


----------



## Jovidah (Mar 28, 2018)

StonedEdge said:


> Daveb thank you for that. This is the back of the house and off topic section after all. I realize we live in a sad era of hypersensitivity but I believe it is important and valuable to have discussions on topics "on the edge" without being limited by strict political correctness



I get that...but to be honest the last couple of years anti-PC has become just as much an excuse for racism. I get that PC crap can go over the top and into ludicrous extremes (of which the original post is a good example), but that doesn't mean that the base principles or issues are completely baseless or to be ridiculed.
I agree when people take it too far they only undermine the underlying 'good cause', but that doesn't mean it's justified to go overboard to the other extreme, reviving old-fashioned prejudice and bigotry all for the sake of damning political correctness...
Not saying it's necessarily happening here, just pointing out the worrying societal trend.


----------



## daveb (Mar 28, 2018)

DamageInc said:


> I feel dumb now. I read it as "I prefer watermelon to most black people".



I prefer watermelon to most people. Period.


----------



## DamageInc (Mar 28, 2018)

daveb said:


> I prefer watermelon to most people. Period.



Speaking of the "Ignore" feature, have you done that to my posts in the Knuckleheads thread yet?


----------



## parbaked (Mar 28, 2018)

StonedEdge said:


> What I'm getting at is if you're gunna accuse someone of inciting racism, make sure they're actually guilty



If you are referring to me, I didn't mean to accuse Panda of anything. I was just educating you to the history of the stereotype and it's connotations because you asked. 
I also think there is a real difference between bad taste and racism. While some (not me) might find Panda's reference in bad taste, no one accused anyone of racism.

FWIW I studied cultural anthropology so I find the root of these things interesting...


----------



## daveb (Mar 28, 2018)

DamageInc said:


> Speaking of the "Ignore" feature, have you done that to my posts in the Knuckleheads thread yet?



I've tried but it doesn't seem to be thread specific and I don't want to miss when you're cooking.

Might be able to cut YOU out of the knuckleheads thread though. Let me see if that works...:groucho:


----------



## DamageInc (Mar 28, 2018)

daveb said:


> I've tried but it doesn't seem to be thread specific and I don't want to miss when you're cooking.
> 
> Might be able to cut YOU out of the knuckleheads thread though. Let me see if that works...:groucho:



Try it. I dare ya.


----------



## daveb (Mar 28, 2018)

I'm not very puter literate. (Worked for a software company once and they gave me handicapped parking) I'll ask Angie and get back to you.


----------



## StonedEdge (Mar 28, 2018)

I went ahead and deleted some of my posts regarding Panda's statement/joke. I realized I probably misinterpreted Hhmansion's post and I didn't want to turn this harmless thread into something it's not.


----------



## StonedEdge (Mar 28, 2018)

Hopefully Hhmansion hasn't used the ignore button on me and has received my pm


----------



## Chef Doom (Mar 28, 2018)

I had no idea Black Folks invented Belgian waffles! &#128562;


----------



## Chef Doom (Mar 28, 2018)

panda said:


> i would eat the hell out of keller's chicken n waffles, that looks super delicious. probably tastes just as good as one you would get in the ghetto inside a dirty a** diner looking spot that offers wet naps instead of a working bathroom to wash your hands after.


Come on now panda. You don't seriously believe that? Next thing you will be claiming is that Mario Batali's sushi is just as good as the famous Jiro &#129315;


----------



## Chef Doom (Mar 28, 2018)

StonedEdge said:


> And black people do not have a monopoly on being treated unfairly they should probably learn to accept this fact.



You mean like how the American colonists accepted taxes from the British Crown? Or the Koreans accepted unfairness from occupying Japan? Or how the Irish accepted their mistreatment? Or the untouchables in India? The Cubans by America? Or how my cat mistreated the neighbors German Shepard? You gonna tell hyenas to accept the foul treatment from lions? How about you tell sheep that when the farmer takes them to the high wheat fields to take it on the chin.


----------



## Chef Doom (Mar 28, 2018)

hmansion said:


> Theres been a great deal of poor etiquette in the forums lately. This reckless post actually makes me ashamed of my Site Supporter badge. I dont support careless and inciting commentary like this in the least.


In his defense a lot of black people actually don't like watermelon. It's mostly because today's seedless variety is unsweet. Like your bitting into crunchy plain water.


----------



## labor of love (Mar 28, 2018)

Chef Doom said:


> I had no idea Black Folks invented Belgian waffles! &#128562;



Or maple syrup, or roasted chicken. Basically thats what I told the person on instagram. She asked me if I was a Russian bot...which actually felt like a compliment.


----------



## DamageInc (Mar 28, 2018)

labor of love said:


> Or maple syrup, or roasted chicken. Basically thats what I told the person on instagram. She asked me if I was a Russian bot...which actually felt like a compliment.



Well are you?


----------



## labor of love (Mar 28, 2018)

Depends on the definition. Theres allegedly a lot of them and theyre good at influencing people.


----------



## dwalker (Mar 28, 2018)

Red Lobster has FRIED LOBSTER AND WAFFLES SERVED WITH SYRUP! Where is the outrage?


----------



## bkultra (Mar 28, 2018)

I'm outraged that people eat at Red Lobster


----------



## labor of love (Mar 28, 2018)

Ive made fried lobster po boys before. Theyre delicious.


----------



## labor of love (Mar 28, 2018)

For the record watermelon is gross. Cantaloupe is way better.


----------



## dwalker (Mar 28, 2018)

labor of love said:


> Ive made fried lobster po boys before. Theyre delicious.


That's not the point.


----------



## daveb (Mar 28, 2018)

dwalker said:


> Red Lobster has FRIED LOBSTER AND WAFFLES SERVED WITH SYRUP! Where is the outrage?



Well the lobster seems kind of pissed.


----------



## dwalker (Mar 28, 2018)

daveb said:


> Well the lobster seems kind of pissed.


Indeed.


----------



## parbaked (Mar 28, 2018)

I used to go to Vinyl Haven Maine in college.
On the way was a roadside shack that served lobster rolls. Theirs was a mayo lobster scraps salad spread on a hamburger bun and then fried on the flat top in butter like grilled cheese.
It was way better than watermelon or waffles...


----------



## bkultra (Mar 28, 2018)

labor of love said:


> For the record watermelon is gross. Cantaloupe is way better.



For the record you've probably never had real cantaloupe. You've been eating musk melon (American cantaloupe).


----------



## Bill13 (Mar 28, 2018)

bkultra said:


> For the record you've probably never had real cantaloupe. You've been eating musk melon (American cantaloupe).



Would that be the same as netted melon?


----------



## labor of love (Mar 28, 2018)

bkultra said:


> For the record you've probably never had real cantaloupe. You've been eating musk melon (American cantaloupe).



You know what they say about people that assume.


----------



## labor of love (Mar 28, 2018)

parbaked said:


> I used to go to Vinyl Haven Maine in college.
> On the way was a roadside shack that served lobster rolls. Theirs was a mayo lobster scraps salad spread on a hamburger bun and then fried on the flat top in butter like grilled cheese.
> It was way better than watermelon or waffles...



Yeah, Ive been eating waffles my whole life and never really felt they needed chicken.


----------



## bkultra (Mar 28, 2018)

Bill13 said:


> Would that be the same as netted melon?



Muskmelon (Cucumis melo, Reticulatus Group) is a vining plant in the Cucurbit family. This warm- season crop is sensitive to cold temperatures and requires a fairly long growing season from seed to marketable fruit. While often referred to as cantaloupes, melons with the characteristic netted rind are actually muskmelons. Cantaloupes (Cucumis melo, Cantalupensis Group) with their hard, very rough, warty rinds are not grown commercially in the U.S.

Netted melon can refer to a number of cultivars, including muskmelons.


----------



## Paraffin (Mar 28, 2018)

bkultra said:


> Muskmelon (Cucumis melo, Reticulatus Group) is a vining plant in the Cucurbit family. This warm- season crop is sensitive to cold temperatures and requires a fairly long growing season from seed to marketable fruit. While often referred to as cantaloupes, melons with the characteristic netted rind are actually muskmelons. Cantaloupes (Cucumis melo, Cantalupensis Group) with their hard, very rough, warty rinds are not grown commercially in the U.S.
> 
> Netted melon can refer to a number of cultivars, including muskmelons.



That explains a lot. I grew up in South Florida where it was always called a cantaloupe and came from God knows where. Definitely not a local crop. My wife grew up on a farm in the Midwest and calls them muskmelons. I guess I've never had an actual cantaloupe, because what we ate back then sure looks like a muskmelon now.


----------



## panda (Mar 28, 2018)

i love that this turned into a thread about melons  hahahahaha
also, i detest lobster, so gross.


----------



## panda (Mar 28, 2018)

labor of love said:


> Cultural criticism has become a thriving business. Notoriety from complaining about things instead of contributing in any way.



most people dont have anything of meaning to say so it's much easier to just b*tch and moan about anything you disagree with instead of trying to come up with something remotely interesting to discuss.


----------



## panda (Mar 28, 2018)

daveb said:


> I prefer watermelon to most people. Period.



daveb is my spirit brother


----------



## Chef Doom (Mar 29, 2018)

dwalker said:


> Red Lobster has FRIED LOBSTER AND WAFFLES SERVED WITH SYRUP! Where is the outrage?


Forget outrage, what locations cause that photo is making me hungry.


----------



## Jville (Mar 29, 2018)

Chef Doom said:


> Forget outrage, what locations cause that photo is making me hungry.



I hate that im looking at something from red lobster and thinking hmmm that looks pretty good


----------



## daveb (Mar 29, 2018)

I didn't know "Food Stylist" was a thing until I started doing this. Red Lobster's is a good one.


----------



## mille162 (Mar 30, 2018)

daveb said:


> I didn't know "Food Stylist" was a thing until I started doing this. Red Lobster's is a good one.



Early in my photography career, I was a digital assistant on set for a shoot for A national fast food chain to shoot new images for their menu board. The food stylist took an hour to prepare the salad (the law says everything in the pic needs to be edible but doesnt need to be the actual item being served) using individual drops of glycerin applied via a medical syringe. I was shocked how much work went into it...then I found out how much a food stylist is paid! By far the highest paid onset, even more than the photog (whoise dayrate was $10k for creative alone).

Overall pretty cool though seeing the stylist work and how they make food look/behave certain ways!


----------



## Chef Doom (Mar 31, 2018)

Jville said:


> I hate that im looking at something from red lobster and thinking hmmm that looks pretty good


I can't pretend that Red Lobster all the rage when I was a youngster. Oh how things change when you go to a decent seafood restaurant for the first time. It was like finding out the tooth fairy looks just like your parents.


----------



## Chef Doom (Mar 31, 2018)

mille162 said:


> Early in my photography career, I was a digital assistant on set for a shoot for A national fast food chain to shoot new images for their menu board. The food stylist took an hour to prepare the salad (the law says everything in the pic needs to be edible but doesnt need to be the actual item being served) using individual drops of glycerin applied via a medical syringe. I was shocked how much work went into it...then I found out how much a food stylist is paid! By far the highest paid onset, even more than the photog (whoise dayrate was $10k for creative alone).
> 
> Overall pretty cool though seeing the stylist work and how they make food look/behave certain ways!


I wonder when that law was applied. I know at least up until the early 90's milk commercials were using glue.


----------

